# What happened to this Blazers forum



## BEEZ

Where have all you guys gone?


----------



## Basel

They went to another board.


----------



## Tom

That is kinda freaky...One night a big fog rolled in and they were gone.


----------



## cpawfan

Roast Beef sale at Arbys

I also heard them screaming F! BEEX as they were running to Arbys


----------



## ScottVdub

They were all lame anyway.


----------



## Vancouver Blazer Man

ScottVdub said:


> They were all lame anyway.


Uh huh.


----------



## GNG

BEEZ said:


> Where have all you guys gone?


Improved quality.


----------



## BEEZ

cpawfan said:


> Roast Beef sale at Arbys
> 
> I also heard them screaming F! BEEX as they were running to Arbys


hahahaha Classic material right here


----------



## ucatchtrout

ScottVdub said:


> They were all lame anyway.


No they weren't. They were Blazer fans. Non blazer fans like you came in here and trolled. So they left.

*Edit: If you're going to spam, at least try to do it better than that. With that said, you know spamming is a violation. Goodbye. *


----------



## R-Star

ucatchtrout said:


> No they weren't. They were Blazer fans. Non blazer fans like you came in here and trolled. So they left.
> 
> *Edit: If you're going to spam, at least try to do it right. With that said, you know spamming is a violation. Goodbye. *


Ahhh, the whole "This is our forum! If any non Blazers fans voice their opinion they're obviously trolls."


Good riddance, the Blazers posters were a joke, and not one poster on this site is sorry they left. The majority of us celebrated over it.

Nice attempt at a link too, *no personal attacks.*


----------



## Basel

Oh, and trout, you were banned for spamming, not because of anything else. Don't lie to your fellow Blazers fans.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

Wow. Stay classy guys. :nonono:


----------



## HKF

It is pretty interesting that they seem to do things en masse. They truly are a community of fans. Makes me wonder why one of them hasn't just started specifically for them to circle jerk the Blazers.


----------



## Boob-No-More

BEEZ said:


> Where have all you guys gone?


It was intentionally destroyed by so-called moderators violating the very rules (no personal attacks, trolling, baiting, etc.) they are supposed to enforce.

They got want the wanted. They drove away all the Blazer fans and now have complete power over this totally worthless forum.

Congrats guys. Good job. You "win".

BNM

P.S. If you want a link to the other forum, drop me a PM. But you better hurry. Anyone who speaks out against the mods that ruined what was once the most active forum on BBF automatically gets a lifetime ban.


----------



## ATLien

R-Star said:


> Ahhh, the whole "This is our forum! If any non Blazers fans voice their opinion they're obviously trolls."
> 
> 
> Good riddance, the Blazers posters were a joke, and not one poster on this site is sorry they left. The majority of us celebrated over it.
> 
> Nice attempt at a link too, *no personal attacks.*


:laugh: They have their own thread about you, R-Star, on their site. Obsessed?


----------



## Boob-No-More

R-Star said:


> Good riddance, the Blazers posters were a joke, and not one poster on this site is sorry they left. The majority of us celebrated over it.


Good for you. You won. You now have this forum all to yourself. Way to go man. That "other" forum gets thousands of posts a week and this one gets what - 6?

I'm sure that does wonders for this site's banner ad revenue.

BNM


----------



## Vancouver Blazer Man

ATLien said:


> Obsessed?


Simple validation.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

R-Star said:


> Ahhh, the whole "This is our forum! If any non Blazers fans voice their opinion they're obviously trolls."
> 
> 
> Good riddance, the Blazers posters were a joke, and not one poster on this site is sorry they left. The majority of us celebrated over it.
> 
> Nice attempt at a link too, *no personal attacks.*


Says the poster who hangs out all day in a basketball forum and spends his time posting in "anything but basketball" and "video games" and then takes time to come into the Blazer forum and take a personal attack on a poster.


Pretty obvious R-star is a geek who has no one to talk to.


----------



## R-Star

Boob-No-More said:


> It was intentionally destroyed by so-called moderators violating the very rules (no personal attacks, trolling, baiting, etc.) they are supposed to enforce.
> 
> They got want the wanted. They drove away all the Blazer fans and now have complete power over this totally worthless forum.
> 
> Congrats guys. Good job. You "win".
> 
> BNM
> 
> P.S. If you want a link to the other forum, drop me a PM. But you better hurry. Anyone who speaks out against the mods that ruined what was once the most active forum on BBF automatically gets a lifetime ban.


It makes me laugh when you guys insult the forum, seeing as how its been around since 02, is one of the biggest on the web, and the funniest, that you guys continue to come back to complain.

If this forum is so terrible, why do you guys feel the need to lurk around, complaining every month or so about how you were done wrong.

I assume you guys have a bunch of "bbb.net or bbf sucks!" threads over at your new home as well. It would be funny if it weren't so pathetic.


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> :laugh: They have their own thread about you, R-Star, on their site. Obsessed?


I'm a big deal all over the internets.


----------



## R-Star

It's_GO_Time said:


> Says the poster who hangs out all day in a basketball forum and spends his time posting in "anything but basketball" and "video games" and then takes time to come into the Blazer forum and take a personal attack on a poster.
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious R-star is a geek who has no one to talk to.


ha ha. Uh oh, you caught me. I'm a single, friendless 27 year old with a questionable sexuality. What can I say?

You're making me blush with how you're keeping track of me though. Another obsessed fan.


----------



## Tom

The Blazer fan forums get destroyed wherever they go over time...I don't know why that is but it is true. I'm not trying to be mean but it is true. Maybe, there are periodic weed shortages...I don't know.


----------



## R-Star

Boob-No-More said:


> Good for you. You won. You now have this forum all to yourself. Way to go man. That "other" forum gets thousands of posts a week and this one gets what - 6?
> 
> I'm sure that does wonders for this site's banner ad revenue.
> 
> BNM


And again you seem to not understand that the Blazers were only ever a small portion of this forum. 

The site does not receive 6 posts a week. Nice try.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

R-Star said:


> ha ha. Uh oh, you caught me. I'm a single, friendless 27 year old with a questionable sexuality. What can I say?
> 
> You're making me blush with how you're keeping track of me though. Another obsessed fan.


I want you R-star. I'm into internet geeks that talk video games all day with basketball fans. I bet you are just so hot in bed or at least virtual bed.


----------



## Vancouver Blazer Man

Tom said:


> The Blazer fan forums get destroyed wherever they go over time...I don't know why that is but it is true. I'm not trying to be mean but it is true. Maybe, there are periodic weed shortages...I don't know.


Nearly 300,000 posts in a little over a year....on _one_ (Blazers) forum. Them's some good numbers no matter _how_ you slice and dice it.


----------



## R-Star

It's_GO_Time said:


> I want you R-star. I'm into internet geeks that talk video games all day with basketball fans. I bet you are just so hot in bed or at least virtual bed.


Hmmmm.... That has made things between us a little strange. Strange in a good way, strange in a bad way? I'm not sure yet.

Depends on what you look like.


----------



## Boob-No-More

R-Star said:


> If this forum is so terrible, why do you guys feel the need to lurk around, complaining every month or so about how you were done wrong.


Actually, my posts in this thread are the first I've made on this site in over a year. I just wanted to offer the OP (and anyone else that's interested) a link (by PM, no spamming) to a site where Blazer fans actually discuss the team.

You should thank me. This thread is the most activity this board has seen in over a year. Now, _that's_ pathetic.

BNM


----------



## R-Star

Boob-No-More said:


> Actually, my posts in this thread are the first I've made on this site in over a year. I just wanted to offer the OP (and anyone else that's interested) a link (by PM, no spamming) to a site where Blazer fans actually discuss the team.
> 
> You should thank me. This thread is the most activity this board has seen in over a year. Now, _that's_ pathetic.
> 
> BNM


Oh, so you just lurk and read the threads every day then, but are afraid to post.

That clears things up a bit.


----------



## Boob-No-More

Vancouver Blazer Man said:


> Nearly 300,000 posts in a little over a year....on _one_ (Blazers) forum. Them's some good numbers no matter _how_ you slice and dice it.


Yep, and generating all that banner ad revenue for somebody else.

Funny how the mods/admins here accuse the Blazer fans of "ruining" the forum wherever they go, when they immediately become the highest traffic forum on any site lucky enough to have them.

And, for the record, it was the admins and mods who couldn't follow their own rules that ruined this forum - not the Blazer fans.

BNM


----------



## R-Star

Boob-No-More said:


> Yep, and generating all that banner ad revenue for somebody else.
> 
> Funny how the mods/admins here accuse the Blazer fans of "ruining" the forum wherever they go, when they immediately become the highest traffic forum on any site lucky enough to have them.
> 
> And, for the record, it was the admins and mods who couldn't follow their own rules that ruined this forum - not the Blazer fans.
> 
> BNM


You sound bitter.


----------



## Boob-No-More

R-Star said:


> Oh, so you just lurk and read the threads every day then, but are afraid to post.
> 
> That clears things up a bit.


Nope, I came here today to see if there was anything worthwhile happening and this was the very first thread in this forum. I've never been "afraid" to post anywhere. Just didn't feel it was worth my time to post in the vacuum that this forum has become.

Thanks for reminding me why I left. This forum is DEAD.

If anyone would actually like to discuss the Portland Trail Blazers, please send me a PM.

BNM


----------



## R-Star

Boob-No-More said:


> Nope, I came here today to see if there was anything worthwhile happening and this was the very first thread in this forum. I've never been "afraid" to post anywhere. Just didn't feel it was worth my time to post in the vacuum that this forum has become.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me why I left. This forum is DEAD.
> 
> If anyone would actually like to discuss the Portland Trail Blazers, please send me a PM.
> 
> BNM


What you are doing is pathetic. 

"No one posts here, you guys are losers." Then you proceed to try to post links and send PM's in a pathetic attempt to steal posters. If no one is posting here and your forums is so amazing, why are you spending the better part of your night trying to lure away posters that, according to you, don't exist in the first place?


How very sad.


----------



## Boob-No-More

R-Star said:


> You sound bitter.


Not at all. Why should I be bitter? The community of Blazer fans that made this a great forum have all moved on to a better place, myself included. All I had to do was change one bookmark in my browser.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More

R-Star said:


> What you are doing is pathetic.
> 
> "No one posts here, you guys are losers." Then you proceed to try to post links and send PM's in a pathetic attempt to steal posters. If no one is posting here and your forums is so amazing, why are you spending the better part of your night trying to lure away posters that, according to you, don't exist in the first place?
> 
> 
> How very sad.


Stop lying. I never attempted to post a link.

Since you aren't a Blazer fan and haven't even mentioned the team once in any of your posts, why exactly are _you_ posting here?

BNM

P.S. Better part of my night???? I logged in less than 15 minutes ago. I'll leave now and return you to your loneliness.


----------



## R-Star

Boob-No-More said:


> Stop lying. I never attempted to post a link.
> 
> Since you aren't a Blazer fan and haven't even mentioned the team once in any of your posts, why exactly are _you_ posting here?
> 
> BNM


You are dodging the question. I am making you look like a fool.

I am posting here because I am a poster of basketballforum.com. Again you fail to see that the Blazers forum is but a small part of this forum, no more special than the Indiana Pacers forum.


----------



## R-Star

Boob-No-More said:


> Stop lying. I never attempted to post a link.
> 
> Since you aren't a Blazer fan and haven't even mentioned the team once in any of your posts, why exactly are _you_ posting here?
> 
> BNM
> 
> P.S. Better part of my night???? I logged in less than 15 minutes ago. I'll leave now and return you to your loneliness.


Well look at that. It doesn't take much to make you guys look like fools and run you off.

See you around the next time you want to come and attempt to steal posters.


----------



## Vancouver Blazer Man

R-Star said:


> You are dodging the question. I am making you look like a fool.
> 
> I am posting here because I am a poster of basketballforums.com. Again you fail to see that the Blazers forum is but a small part of this forum, no more special than the Indiana Pacers forum.


How would you look at it if this Blazer forum had 300,000 posts in this last year...as it clearly had the opportunity of achieving? How would that stack up against the Pacers, or any other forum in these parts?

The avid Blazer posters here were _driven_ away by virtue of pride and arrogance. They didn't just up and leave on their own.


----------



## ATLien

basketballforums.com is actually a completely separate site..maybe if we buy them out, we too can get more traffic.


----------



## R-Star

Vancouver Blazer Man said:


> How would you look at it if this Blazer forum had 300,000 posts in this last year...as it clearly had the opportunity of achieving? How would that stack up against the Pacers, or any other forum in these parts?
> 
> The avid Blazer posters here were _driven_ away by virtue of pride and arrogance. They didn't just up and leave on their own.


The simple fact that you guys call the mods arrogant makes for a good laugh. Blazers fans thought they were more important than the rest of the forum, and wanted special rules to show just how special and great they were. That to me is the epitome of arrogance. 

This forum is doing quite well, as it always has.


----------



## Vancouver Blazer Man

R-Star said:


> The simple fact that you guys call the mods arrogant makes for a good laugh. Blazers fans thought they were more important than the rest of the forum, and wanted special rules to show just how special and great they were. That to me is the epitome of arrogance.
> 
> This forum is doing quite well, as it always has.


The thing is 99.5% of us just wanted to hang out around here and talk Blazers. And, we just wanted to be left alone to do that. Sure, there were some disagreements and fights, BUT, we were family....and still are, for that matter. We just go tired of the nonsensical, heavy-handedness laid down by the seeming power hungry.


----------



## R-Star

Vancouver Blazer Man said:


> The thing is 99.5% of us just wanted to hang out around here and talk Blazers. And, we just wanted to be left alone to do that. Sure, there were some disagreements and fights, BUT, we were family....and still are, for that matter. We just go tired of the nonsensical, heavy-handedness laid down by the seeming power hungry.


It doesn't matter what you guys wanted. You have to abide by forum rules, just like everyone else. Just because you're a big group that leaves together doesn't get you guys special leniency to the forum rules.

Anyone who posted something that wasn't over the top Blazer homerism was called a troll, and all you guys would call for that person to be banned.

I for one would comment on how I thought you guys were overrating Travis Outlaw, and I would be met by whinny tirades and disbelief that I wasn't banned for venturing into the Blazers forum.

You guys all get along, that is great and hopefully you are all enjoying your new home, but the majority of us breathed a huge sigh of relief when you guys left, and threw a small party. The Blazers forum was the prima dona's of the website, and we are better off without the distraction.


----------



## bintim70

I could understand a sigh of relief when I left, but some of the other guys are ok. My dad can beat up your dad.:smackalot:


----------



## R-Star

I don't know, my dads pretty tough...


----------



## bintim70

R-Star said:


> I don't know, my dads pretty tough...


My dad's dead.:whiteflag: You win.


----------



## R-Star

bintim70 said:


> My dad's dead.:whiteflag:


He shouldn't have got into a fist fight with my dad then.


----------



## AudieNorris

R-Star said:


> He shouldn't have got into a fist fight with my dad then.


You suck. Please ban me.


----------



## R-Star

AudieNorris said:


> You suck. Please ban me.


But how would our forum ever survive without a quality poster like you?


----------



## AudieNorris

R-Star said:


> But how would our forum ever survive without a quality poster like you?


Who cares? You suck.


----------



## R-Star

AudieNorris said:


> Who cares? You suck.


I care. I just can't see this place surviving if a superior poster such as yourself leaves.


----------



## PapaG

HKF said:


> It is pretty interesting that they seem to do things en masse. They truly are a community of fans. *Makes me wonder why one of them hasn't just started specifically for them to circle jerk the Blazers*.


Seems like you mods/admin are taking care of that with each other in this thread. Grr, Blazer fans make us angry! :funny:


----------



## PapaG

ATLien said:


> :laugh: They have their own thread about you, R-Star, on their site. Obsessed?


Wasn't what R-Star posted here confrontational in this thread? I'm wondering what the rules are here these days. Mods/Admin get to do whatever they want to, and then the other members of their bizzare flock come to their rescue?


----------



## R-Star

PapaG said:


> Wasn't what R-Star posted here confrontational in this thread? I'm wondering what the rules are here these days. Mods/Admin get to do whatever they want to, and then the other members of their bizzare flock come to their rescue?


Blazers fans calling us a bizarre flock. Priceless.


----------



## PapaG

R-Star said:


> Blazers fans calling *us* a bizarre flock. Priceless.


You're picking fights with posters that left here a year ago.

Have fun moderating each other, boys.


----------



## R-Star

PapaG said:


> You're picking fights with posters that left here a year ago.
> 
> Have fun moderating each other, boys.


If you guys left a year ago, why are you posting on here?


----------



## bintim70

R-Star said:


> If you guys left a year ago, why are you posting on here?


To see your reaction........am I banned now?:beheader:


----------



## bintim70

Popular thread 600+ views............:wtf:


----------



## BG7

They did the same thing over at SportsTwo and made that site no fun to post at...well I think that was part of the site's design, as it had no posters in any of the other forums so you were forced to post with the Blazers fans.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET

I left this board (for the most part) when some very good posters were banned for reasons that were completely unacceptable. That said, the other board that everyone migrated to is the opposite of this and that has brought its own set of problems. It's as open minded as this one is closed minded. Both boards are way too extreme, IMHO.

But, since I haven't been back for a long time, I thought it might be refreshing to see what was up.


----------



## Bob Schlobb

R-Star said:


> But how would our forum ever survive without a quality poster like you?


Irony alert.


----------



## R-Star

Bob Schlobb said:


> Irony alert.


It's pretty clear that this forum doesn't need me. I mean replace me with a Talkhard and the site would be all the better for it.

Really, you could replace me with any of you fantastic Blazers posters and it would be an improvement.

The thing that strikes me as being strange though, is as insignificant as I am, I warrant a thread on your forum. There are no ABM, Boobnomore or Talkhard threads in this forum. Its a little weird if I am such a terrible poster and not worth your guys time, why you're talking to me in this forum, and talking about me in your forum.

Strange indeed.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

R-Star said:


> It's pretty clear that this forum doesn't need me. I mean replace me with a Talkhard and the site would be all the better for it.
> 
> Really, you could replace me with any of you fantastic Blazers posters and it would be an improvement.
> 
> The thing that strikes me as being strange though, is as insignificant as I am, I warrant a thread on your forum. There are no ABM, Boobnomore or Talkhard threads in this forum. Its a little weird if I am such a terrible poster and not worth your guys time, why you're talking to me in this forum, and talking about me in your forum.
> 
> Strange indeed.


That might be strange to you because you hang out on this board. On the "other board," new threads are created all the time including threads about psycho husbands killing their wife, kid and themselves (two in two days). It's really not an honor or a warrant thing. And you're wrong, there have been threads started with ABM, Shooter (talkhard) and many other posters there (although over there it isn't seen as some kind of worthy type thing) . . .just another one of countless topic for the day that may or may not generate replies.

To give perspective, this thread is still on top on this board, but the thread mentioning you has disappeared into page 2 and beyond (probably on page 5 now) as I'm guessing over a hundred new threads have been posted over it by now.

So not really strange, just different worlds.


----------



## mgb

It's_GO_Time said:


> That might be strange to you because you hang out on this board. On the "other board," new threads are created all the time including threads about psycho husbands killing their wife, kid and themselves (two in two days). It's really not an honor or a warrant thing. *And you're wrong, there have been threads started with ABM, Shooter (talkhard) *and many other posters there (although over there it isn't seen as some kind of worthy type thing) . . .just another one of countless topic for the day that may or may not generate replies.
> 
> To give perspective, this thread is still on top on this board, but the thread mentioning you has disappeared into page 2 and beyond (probably on page 5 now) as I'm guessing over a hundred new threads have been posted over it by now.
> 
> So not really strange, just different worlds.


I think he meant there are not threads on this board about them as there is on that forum about him. 

All of this though is old news which is why I haven't posted in this thread up to now. I just wish that there was a thread this long about the BLazers here. Maybe we should have a sticky thread about this subject so that every once in a while this type of thread doesn't need to be started.


----------

